# long lasting elastic



## USASlingshot

hey all, soon hunting seasons will be coming to an end and i wont be needing heavy hunting sets for a wile. I am wondering what kind of elastic i should buy for plinking in the woods and maybe some small rodent hunting(rats and mice). i use theraband gold at the moment but i was thinking about trying something new. For right now i am looking at ether gum rubber or square elastic. for those of you who have tried these types of bands before please let me know how many shots do you get compared to tb gold, also what is the power output of square elastic or gum rubber compared to tb gold. were can i find square elastic and gum rubber sheets to cut into bands?thanks in advance for the help

Devan


----------



## NaturalFork

Trumark tubes or saunders bands dude. If you want to make your own long lasting bands I would go with the dankung style tubes.


----------



## M.J

+1 on the Chinese tubes, those things last forever and they shoot great.


----------



## Rayshot

I agree with the above.

I favor the tubes up to 1745ish. When I had some heavier than the 1745 as a gift sample, the tug at the end of the shot becomes more noticeable. Not horrible, but I truly don't like in the tug that increases as the tubes get thicker. The lighter ones are great.

Though, I can't advise on the set up for hunting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Try medical grade latex. It's very easy to cut and Tex and Flatband both use it. I'm using .050 and it has very consistent speed from shot to shot. Get it here. http://www.rubbershe...rubber-film.htm

A good source for Chinese tubes is Truly Texas at http://www.trulytexa...slingshots.html. They are also very speed-consistent. They ship free and 10 meters is only $16.00.


----------



## ChrisMan

NOT THERABAND... I love the 1745 Dankung style tubes 4 strands for targets hunting and everything in between....

Not theraband though; just my opinion


----------



## Bill Hays

All these real light choices... I think you should go the other way.
Get some seriously heavy tubes like Frogman uses on his frames, or go with 1/4" or greater solid rubber cord, or even use the thicker abrasion resistant gum rubber at 50% greater pull than your hunter bands.... get stronger and more accurate using the really heavy stuff in your off season, and when it's time to hunt again... string it up with the double gold thera, and it'll feel like you're pulling next to nothing. All the sudden you'll be more accurate than you ever thought possible.


----------



## fish

use the same all year round then all your plinkng will be practice for the game season(not that i was aware there was one!lol) consistency is the key to optimum accuracy.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

Chinese tubes seem to be good. You can double them or even triple them. Or thick gum rubber and .05 latex seems to be good. Also square British rubber from Bellofhythe. Or trumark tubes. I also use single theraband for target practice. All depends on preference. I mainly use TB Gold because I have a lot of it, but I plan on buying some Chinese tubes from http://www.trulytexa...slingshots.htm. Also good source for cheap ammo to. Best of luck. Dan

l


----------



## crazyslingshot

The tubing at http://www.trulytexas.com/extreme-slingshots.htm are really excellent


----------



## NaturalFork

I buy my chinese tubing from truly texas. They ship so fast. You place an order and it is at your house two days later.


----------



## USASlingshot

thanks so much for all the great advice! i will take everything into account, the heavy pulling bands for off season is a great idea and i will make myself a few sets on gum rubber latex and dankung bands. Cant wait for summer to try things out








thanks again

Devan


----------



## frogman

I use the medical grade Latex. It shoots very fast and lasts what seems like forever. These are doubled up. When doubled they push out a .38cal lead at around 195fps. I also have the same in the Black latex which lasts even longer than the Amber....frogman


----------



## Dayhiker

I like chinese tubes and Trumark RRT's


----------



## dgui

Re-Curve is Right Truly Texas is a fast reliable service. I like the Black Chinese 1845 Tubes they do last and last and last.


----------



## Sam

I've been pondering this myself - flatbands are excellent but when you don't make them yourself they can become quite costly! Just out of interest how many shots do you typically get from a set of Dankung tubes before you have to replace them?


----------



## USASlingshot

i found some gum rubber on http://www.rubbersheetroll.com/natural-gum-rubber.htm. will natural gum rubber be good for slingshot bands? and what thickness should i get? thanks

Devan


----------



## bunnybuster

fish said:


> use the same all year round then all your plinkng will be practice for the game season(not that i was aware there was one!lol) consistency is the key to optimum accuracy.


I agree, Consistancy of shooting one setup, will generally add to better accuracy.
But really, it takes practice to be proficient at any sport.
Practice with your favorite slingshot and keep to it. Sure you can still shoot other ones
too, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Sam

bunnybuster said:


> use the same all year round then all your plinkng will be practice for the game season(not that i was aware there was one!lol) consistency is the key to optimum accuracy.


I agree, Consistancy of shooting one setup, will generally add to better accuracy.
But really, it takes practice to be proficient at any sport.
 Practice with your favorite slingshot and keep to it. Sure you can still shoot other ones
too, but practice makes perfect.








[/quote]
That's a very good point, using different draw lengths with different styles and weights of rubber, along with ammunition of various calibers and densities will result drastically different trajectories. I personally find adjusting for elevation the hardest part of slingshot shooting, but it's just the nature of beast!


----------

